# Whittle V8 plans?



## Rayanth (May 14, 2012)

I've seen many references all over the web to the Eric Whittle V-8 plans, and am interested in playing with them in CAD as a new project (I find that I learn a lot just building things in CAD, since I have no workshop yet)

Many more recent references to these plans suggest that they are freely available. But all of the links that refer to them are dead, and I've seen no other postings.

Can someone please direct me to where I can find a free copy of these plans, if they are indeed still freely available?

Thanks,
- Ryan


----------



## gmac (May 14, 2012)

Ryan;

Sign in to Yahoo groups "WhittleV8" and look under "Files". At one time they were also posted on the Model Engineer Magazine website.

Cheers Garry


----------



## GailInNM (May 14, 2012)

They have been removed from the Model Engineer site with some other things also.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/WhittleV8/files/EricWhittle V8-01.pdf

will get you to them if you are a Yahoo member.
Gail in NM


----------



## Rayanth (May 14, 2012)

Thank you folks, I was misled by the group's description to believe they wouldn't have them, as they are a group for those already building whittles by their description. I have requested registration.


----------



## blighty (May 14, 2012)

you can buy them here.

http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/The_V8_Aero_Engine___Eric_Whittle.html


----------



## Rayanth (May 14, 2012)

aye, but it seemed silly to buy something that was widely reported to be free.


----------



## blighty (May 14, 2012)

good point


----------



## Blogwitch (May 15, 2012)

Look at your PM's

John


----------



## Nsomnia (Jun 20, 2012)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Look at your PM's
> 
> John



What are the chances of getting a copy my way? Much appreciated.


----------



## abby (Jun 20, 2012)

Some time ago I thought that it might be a good project to produce a set of castings for this engine.
I did the 3D modelling for the main castings













but other commitments forced the project onto a back burner.
If there was enough interest it would not take much to get the project restarted.
The castings would be lost wax from rapid prototyped patterns and could be in aluminium or perhaps brass/bronze if prefered.
Any comments.​


----------



## sprocket1597 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ive had a go at modeling this too....


----------



## gadabout (Jun 26, 2012)

If you ever do the castings then please I would like at least one set!

Mark


----------



## xpylonracer (Jun 26, 2012)

Why mess around with castings when all parts can be machined from more consistent quality bar stock ?

Rgds, Emgee


----------



## xpylonracer (Jun 26, 2012)

If you want to see more models of Whittle V8 parts follow this link:

http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/AGzpT2...arTy6cTpX9R8Cl3fcNlo/Marcus/Crankcase  V8.pdf

Sample File of model the crankcase below, use Adobe Reader 9 or better to open and click on "simulate box", the model can then be moved around for total viewing, leave "view" as default to slow movements down. Be patient when opening/simulate as can take up to a minute.

Rgds, Emgee


View attachment Crankcase  V8.pdf


View attachment lower crankcase.pdf


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 26, 2012)

Some prefer the look of cast parts, some like the casting journey, some like the challenge. I like castings and may be interested if the price was right.

Brock


----------



## steamer (Jun 26, 2012)

I know the front bottom corner of the sump is REALLY thin!  Can't help but wonder if you would need to cast that thicker and machine it.

Dave


----------



## abby (Jun 26, 2012)

*"Why mess around with castings when all parts can be machined from more consistent quality bar stock ?"
Is this a statement or a question ?
Some build models because the entertainment is in the building , the longer it takes the more entertainment.
Others want the product , and for them spending several hours hacking something from a lump of metal that will eventually represent a part that in full scale was a casting would appear to be pointless.
In addition features can be incorporated into castings that would be beyond the average home machinist to reproduce.
As for more consistency ....... castings are as consistent as the design requires , that's why they are used for full sized engines.
Accuracy........ this prototype casting for a pipe end cap is 50mm diameter and has a fine metric thread.






It screwed onto the pipe correctly with no further work required other than sprue removal.

Rapid prototyping is now becoming well within the reach of model engineers , 3D CAD software is readily available at prices so low .....2D/3D ViaCad for around 100 USD .... it is not worth pirating.
This steam turbine generator end cover in 1" scale cost less than 20 USD for the pattern






How many hours would be required to produce it by more traditional methods ?

I have the greatest respect for the enthusiast who makes "everything from solid" but , using castings , beautiful working engines are well within the reach of those with less skill , time or both.

Just my view of course and no offence intended 

​*


----------



## steamer (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh no doubt Abby....just thinking of the usual sand casting tolerances for shift.  The key to this one would be the pattern work.  If the pattern was made to very high quality, I don't see why it can't be done.

Dave


----------



## abby (Jun 26, 2012)

Steamer it states clearly in my first reply that the castings would be lost-wax :
Dan.


----------



## steamer (Jun 26, 2012)

ok


----------



## steamer (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's a build thread on the engine....enjoy!

Dave

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5232.450


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 26, 2012)

Model Engineer had a good series a few months back about making one double size, now that is where castings may save a bit of swaf.

J


----------



## xpylonracer (Jun 26, 2012)

"This steam turbine generator end cover in 1" scale cost less than 20 USD for the pattern"

Hi Abby

That's a nice looking pattern and very low cost, what is the material ?

Rgds, Emgee


----------



## abby (Jun 26, 2012)

Emgee that particular pattern was produced by Shapeways.com in their white strong flexible (WSF) plastic.
It is 3% oversize to allow me to take a silicone rubber mould from it so as to produce the wax patterns for final casting in gun-metal.
This is the already completed other half of the job.





The WSF plastic is the cheapest form of rapid prototyping.
The amount of detail is limited but for a bit extra cost the fine ultra detail plastic (FUD) is capable of high resolution.
These patterns are scaled at 10mm to the foot for gauge1




the lettering is about on the limit , the hex nuts are 50 thou AF




and the castings




I should say I have no involvement with Shapeways.com other than as a customer.​


----------



## gadabout (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi , After seeing the castings , please have a go at the Whittle V8!

Mark


----------



## metalmad (Jun 26, 2012)

Abby I see three customers for the castings already in these 2 pages.
 Gadabout 
 Shedboy
 Metalmad 
 Steamer (depending on cost)
 LittleJohnny
*Are there any other takers so that Abby can cover the cost of producing the castings ??*

PM me and ill add your name to the list. Maybe if Abby sees he can cover the cost to start then he might procede with this very worth while project.
 Pete


----------



## steamer (Jun 26, 2012)

And what cost would that be? I may be interested...

Dave


----------



## gadabout (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,
 Why not the cylinder heads too???? I have wanted to start on a Whittle V8 ever since the article came out in ME, time is in short supply so I decided that I might never get it finished if I started, but with a set of castings then i reckon my thoughts will change as there is a little less to do(?)
regards
Mark


----------



## xpylonracer (Jun 27, 2012)

For those interested, and to keep up the interest in this engine, I have added a file of the cylinder head model, showing sectioned at inlet port to reduce file size to upload, use Adobe Reader 9 or better to open and click on "activate box", the model can then be moved around with the mouse for total viewing, leave "view" as default to slow movements down. Be patient when activate clicked as can take a while to load.
Rgds, Emgee


View attachment Cylinder Head sectioned at Inlet port.pdf


----------



## LittleJohnny (Jun 28, 2012)

I am getting ready to start this engine myself, but if castings is in work i am interested that would help me along a little bit more for a reference at the least. Like a few on here i work better with an example but can build with brints lol. So please keep me updated on this as well.

Very Respectfully 
Johnny


----------



## Rivergypsy (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi,

Is there any chance somebody might be able to send a copy my way too, please? Just for Solidworks at present, and then hopefully metal when current project are completed... 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Mr_fore (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi there, I just recently came across this particular engine. I would also love to get ahold of a set of plans. If anybody can help me out with a set I would greatly appriate it. My email is [email protected]

Many thanks


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 1, 2012)

Check post #3 of this thread for a valid link to the plans.
Gail in NM


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 5, 2012)

I just noticed that the plans are also posted under IC engines at:
http://www.john-tom.com/

Gail in NM


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.john-tom.com/IC%20Engines/WhittleV8/Whittle-V8%2010cc%20COMBINEDAdobe9.pdfTin


----------

